# Those of you who invest in stocks and shares...



## MightyOne (Jan 12, 2008)

Could you please spare a couple of minutes to complete my dissertation questionnaire.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/LG6MMRT

Thanks in advance,

Alex.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Done.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=137909&highlight=share+tips


----------

